# Goggles for big nose reccomendations



## Funkfish (Apr 3, 2015)

I broke my nose when I was a teen and I have a bit of a weird shaped nose. It looks a bit like this but slightly more pronounced.










Currently I'm using Anon Mig goggles which are pretty nice, however I think it doesn't have a deep enough cut for my nose so it sits high on my face blocking my lower peripheral vision and even slightly blocking the airflow through my nose. 










You can see in this picture, while it looks like the goggles have a pretty solid nose cutout, they're also sitting really high on this guys face.

Does anyone know of any good goggles that have deeper cutouts for the nose or thoughts on this.


----------



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

Oakley Canopy


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I always had issues with goggles pinching my sinuses closed. I use the Smith iox and don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Go to store, try on goggles, problem solved.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I supose you could pm Adrien Brody. Im sure he nose.


----------



## Memento (Dec 31, 2015)

I got myself some Anon M3 this year and I gotta say its the most confortable goggles ive used in a long time. 
I would give it a try because the nose gap is much wider than the mig.

The only down side is that you pay a premium for the magnets and the optical clarity of the lenses are so so for the price point.
+ Look closely for any defect before buying, ive seen some pretty bad quality control on those i.e lenses not glued properly and crooked foam layer.

Other than that I think they look very nice and they are super confortable. 
Hope this help.


----------



## SplitUtah (Jan 7, 2016)

I've messed my nose up several times so I know where you're coming from. I really like Ltd. Optics ELX goggle because it has a massive nose cutout, good field of vision, and are super comfy. I got mine at Brighton's Passapalooza but you can buy them off their website LtdOptics.com, and I think they even have a 14 day guarantee or something so you can try them and send them back if you don't like them.

And did I mention they look cool?!


----------

